# Sloth Cloth...How much does it annoy you?



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

for those of you that don't know, a sloth cloth is an old, nasty, ratty shirt that your wife wears to bed every night. 

My wife would wear the same sweatshirt to bed every night regardless of how hot it was. She'd sweat and get all uncomfortable, wake up repeatedly to 'dry' it off..as in run in the bathroom, take it off, swing it in the air, put it back on and go to bed..

This ANNOYED me so, so, so much. She was a very beautiful woman and blessed with a great chest. She'd wear this old yankee sweatshirt that was dingy, dirty and stanky..

She would never dress sexy and would look like frump girl for the most part, hiding her natural beauty.(she never wore make-up, as she didn't need to..she was naturally beautiful)..She'd hide her whales or press them into a small bra to make them Mcguppies. when bedtime came, she'd put on the sloth cloth and granny panties. I sleep naked because she'd radiate heat like a furnace and there she is, wrapped up in a blanket and soaking wet in her sloth cloth...

You take this otherwise gifted and beautiful woman and dress her up to look like a bum in a discolored, dirty outfit and thats who I'd sleep with...as she cries that she's so ugly..

Then two weeks before she moves out, she stops wearing anything to bed and WHAT DO YOU KNOW!! she slept the entire night and was less b!tchy because she got a good nights rest..

I would always tell her that if she changed her sleeping habits, she'd find out that she wasn't so tired and miserable...

The day I came home to an empty house, I find the one thing she left was the sloth cloth....right on the bed.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Whales? McGuppies?

Must have been hard to leave you.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

no.. she was a pro at leaving.

BTW... I like your old avatar better..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How's it goin' with your wife? You had a lot of issues with her. 

My thing with women who dress like this for bed...it's kinda like a "CLOSED" sign on a store. Just my opinion, of course...but the only time I wear ratty stuff to bed is when I'm sick. lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She left the sloth cloth for you because it was FOR YOU. That was not by chance.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> How's it goin' with your wife? You had a lot of issues with her.
> 
> My thing with women who dress like this for bed...it's kinda like a "CLOSED" sign on a store. Just my opinion, of course...but the only time I wear ratty stuff to bed is when I'm sick. lol.


I haven't spoken to her in almost 2 months and I refuse to. Im done.. 100% done..I'm just waiting for the court date and freedom. She sent me an email basically blaming me for her ability to lie like a professional politician, and saying that I left her no choice but to leave..Whatever.. She's a deflection master..

I agree about the 'closed' sign.. I feel like she was making it so I would not WANT to touch her and I can tell ya, nothing is grosser than waking up to have a slimy, stanky shirt in your face...And the sad fact is she is so beautiful and genetically gifted in so many areas. When she used to dress up and we'd go out, She'd have guys undressing her with their eyes everywhere we went.. And then we get home and...sloth cloth..



that_girl said:


> She left the sloth cloth for you because it was FOR YOU. That was not by chance.


Oh, I know it wasn't by chance.. she knew that it got me upset just to see it..It was like putting an overcoat on the Venus De Milo..

It was also the first thing I threw away.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

geek down said:


> I haven't spoken to her in 2 months and I refuse to. Im done.. 100% done..I'm just waiting for the court date and freedom.
> 
> I agree about the 'closed' sign.. I feel like she was making it so I would not WANT to touch her and I can tell ya, nothing is grosser than waking up to have a slimy, stanky shirt in your face...And the sad fact is she is so beautiful and genetically gifted in so many areas. When she used to dress up and we'd go out, She'd have guys undressing her with their eyes everywhere we went.. And then we get home and...sloth cloth..


She didn't want you to touch her. lol. It worked both ways.

Glad you're ok with being done.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I love wearing nice things to bed- but nice in MY mind, not my spouses. (meaning it doesn't come from VS or have lots of straps, see-thrus or other not practical/not comfortable embellishments)

I'd say that was her attempt to hide from you... and some of your slang isn't very appealing... but she obviously has issues beyond just hiding in bed.

If your done though... why work yourself up about a "sloth cloth"?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Yikes.  I don't even think I own anythinig like you describe...maybe my painting clothes. Even they aren't bad, just covered in paint.


I have a black sweatshirt that I've had for YEARS! I loooove it...but only bust it out when I have a fever. Hubs will see me in the shirt and ask, "sick?" LOL!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> She didn't want you to touch her. lol. It worked both ways.
> 
> Glad you're ok with being done.


OH NO!! she'd cry and cry that I don't touch her anymore and that she wants to be close like we used to be...And I never got tired of seeing her naked or touching her..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh. Well, it's over now. Time to move on.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> I love wearing nice things to bed- but nice in MY mind, not my spouses. (meaning it doesn't come from VS or have lots of straps, see-thrus or other not practical/not comfortable embellishments)
> 
> I'd say that was her attempt to hide from you... and some of your slang isn't very appealing... but she obviously has issues beyond just hiding in bed.
> 
> If your done though... why work yourself up about a "sloth cloth"?


Asking a question is working yourself up??? Whats eating? Preparing for heart disease?

Would you rather I say utters, or boulders, or knockers, or hooters, or fried eggs, or twin peaks, or chest radars, or tan Tetons, or.... what's your Socially acceptable term for mutated sweat glands? Sweater cows?? Mammalian meat? tits?

I'm looking for a male response to this topic..


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Uhm. I'm wearing my sloth cloth now! 

It's a tattered old abercrombie t-shirt that is literally falling apart at the seams. I'd prefer to sleep nekkid, but I'm a tad self-conscious still after baby.  

How are you doing, Geek? Has she been served yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> She left the sloth cloth for you because it was FOR YOU. That was not by chance.



I say burn it...or bedazzle it...lol


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Uhm. I'm wearing my sloth cloth now!
> 
> It's a tattered old ambercrombie t-shirt that is literally falling apart at the seams. I'd prefer to sleep nekkid, but I'm a tad self-conscious still after baby.
> 
> ...


Dunno, I haven't spoken to my lawyer recently..With the holiday and me being on vaca last week, I haven't had a chance to walk down to her office..

I'm good..really good actually..Got some good news from the doc about my condition and I've started a work-out regiment. 

She threw away my sloth cloth because it was too ratty.. but me attempt the same thing... OHHH NO!!! Thats like ringing the bell for round 1.

How you doin?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm hangin' in there, hun. Thanks for asking. Been heavily contemplating the rest of my life with hubby - and panicking! 

I've just been so detached. Dunno if I will ever feel the same again... Not sure if I want to, either.

Btw my sloth cloth doesn't STINK! Just so we're clear on that! Hahaaa!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I feel the same way myself right now. I don't know if I want to put myself in that position again, open up my heart to someone just to have them cut it out...

I'm looking for a rent controlled cave somewhere in the rockies..Maybe I'll become a guru or hermit..


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't pay attention to where this was posted.

Sorry- I yanked your short hairs by asking my question and noting your slang wasn't appealing (I meant to your STBXW as much as me). 

I'll make sure to remember that posting in the men's forum means junior high level descriptions of body parts are completely acceptable and that my panties don't get in a wad next time.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Instead of sorry, how about you answer the question that was asked pertaining to your complaint

Or is that me yanking your..panties?

Should I use the Latin term? Mammae..


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I vote Guru - or Cult Leader! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I will say that my ex wore the NASTIEST teeshirts to bed....holes and stinky...and then would want to get 'cute'.

GAG!. No.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I will say that my ex wore the NASTIEST teeshirts to bed....holes and stinky...and then would want to get 'cute'.
> 
> GAG!. No.


He didn't want you to touch him. lol. It worked both ways.

Glad you're ok with being done....with that relationship that is.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I vote Guru - or Cult Leader!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking more like galactic overlord..I can't lie enough to be a cult leader..However, I do have 'minions' on some other websites..

LIGHT BULB!! Maybe I should be a super villain!! I know some people here already thing I'm a villain with disrespectful terminology.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm annoyed my spouse doesn't wear the type of underwear I find attractive. And I'd love for him to wear cotton pj pants to bed or boxers instead of his tightie whities. And at least not roam around downstairs in his tightie whities when the kids are up...

So on a 1-10 scale... It's a four. If they were nasty undies with holes and stains that would up to a 6-7.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

! :lol: Do villains wear capes? Or is that just pimps and Superman? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> ! :lol: Do villains wear capes? Or is that just pimps and Superman?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmm.. The caped creep...with my powers of vocabulary and insanity... Only a dirty shirt would be my kryptonite.




ItMatters said:


> I'm annoyed my spouse doesn't wear the type of underwear I find attractive. And I'd love for him to wear cotton pj pants to bed or boxers instead of his tightie whities. And at least not roam around downstairs in his tightie whities when the kids are up...
> 
> So on a 1-10 scale... It's a four. If they were nasty undies with holes and stains that would up to a 6-7.


Maybe if you stopped using the unappealing slang term "tighty whities" he might change..


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think we know she was dressing way down to keep you at bay, i think my wife does the same thing, and its working like a charm. i just dont want to be blamed for not finding her attractive or appealing anymore, but i bet thats what happens.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I sense a comic in the making... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

okeydokie said:


> i think we know she was dressing way down to keep you at bay, i think my wife does the same thing, and its working like a charm. i just dont want to be blamed for not finding her attractive or appealing anymore, but i bet thats what happens.


It feels like a lose/lose to me... She feels bad about the way she looks, even though she has no reason to, and then dresses in a way that makes her look bad so she can justify her feelings. 

Nothing like reaching over and grabbing a handful of sweaty...what term should I use ladies?? Its like putting your hands in a guys pants after a hard day of manual labor.. Nothing like schwetty balls in a vinegar sauce to make you feel appealing.

OOPS!! there's my unappealing slang again..


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i think we know she was dressing way down to keep you at bay, i think my wife does the same thing, and its working like a charm. i just dont want to be blamed for not finding her attractive or appealing anymore, but i bet thats what happens.


I wonder if that's what I'm subconsciously doing... Hahaaaha! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread inspired me to put away the sloth cloth and don my Def Leppard tank!  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey- you should be happy that a MAN finally responded to your post in the men's section.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> Hey- you should be happy that a MAN finally responded to your post in the men's section.


I'm still waiting for you to answer my query...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think this is one of those secret commando tactics women who dont want sex with their man use


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

geek down said:


> BTW... I like your old avatar better..


Thanks, Geek! Me, too, but I think we were in the minority


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ItMatters 
I'm annoyed my spouse doesn't wear the type of underwear I find attractive. And I'd love for him to wear cotton pj pants to bed or boxers instead of his tightie whities. And at least not roam around downstairs in his tightie whities when the kids are up...

So on a 1-10 scale... It's a four. If they were nasty undies with holes and stains that would up to a 6-7. 


Is this not an answer to "How much does it annoy you?" or is there another question?


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Thanks, Geek! Me, too, but I think we were in the minority


Well...you know the saying.. the masses are azzes...:smthumbup:

I do believe that this is the first time we've agreed with each other.. NICE!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, Geek, sorry for busting your chops about the slang 

As for me? While I know some around here consider me to be the resident raging feminist, I do have enough of my 60s upbringing in me to always want to look my best for my guy. When I get home before he does, I make sure to dress up a little, and I always try to look appealing when I come to bed. Okay, mostly we sleep naked, but I do wash my face and comb my hair...

I think all the above posters are right, this was a way for her to push you away. Sorry about that, but I'm glad you are moving on.

And I have a couple of ratty tshirts and oversized shorts that I wear around the house, but only when I'm alone. I guess it's the Texas thing. Gotta always look good, doncha know. (And don't think that doesn't have a down side.)


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

geek down said:


> for those of you that don't know, a sloth cloth is an old, nasty, ratty shirt that your wife wears to bed every night.
> 
> My wife would wear the same sweatshirt to bed every night regardless of how hot it was. She'd sweat and get all uncomfortable, wake up repeatedly to 'dry' it off..as in run in the bathroom, take it off, swing it in the air, put it back on and go to bed..
> 
> ...


Shet Test.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ItMatters
> I'm annoyed my spouse doesn't wear the type of underwear I find attractive. And I'd love for him to wear cotton pj pants to bed or boxers instead of his tightie whities. And at least not roam around downstairs in his tightie whities when the kids are up...
> 
> ...


Let me make it easier for you to stay with the conversation
CLICK ME!!!!!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Okay, Geek, sorry for busting your chops about the slang
> 
> As for me? While I know some around here consider me to be the resident raging feminist, I do have enough of my 60s upbringing in me to always want to look my best for my guy. When I get home before he does, I make sure to dress up a little, and I always try to look appealing when I come to bed. Okay, mostly we sleep naked, but I do wash my face and comb my hair...
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with feminism.. Socrates once said When we make women our equal, they become superior. 

Its more about not wanting to wake up with a sweaty shirt stuck to your naked body..

I still have shirts from high school that I wear..usually when I'm in the garden, or working on my car, or cleaning the house.. but I don't leave them unwashed for the next time I need them... that's just...ew..

Why wear it, knowing that you won't get touched in a dirty sweaty shirt and then cry that you're not getting touched because your wearing a dirty sweaty shirt.. Its like going to a Nascar race and complaining that you hate racing, while you're buying seats for the next race.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

lol at the sloth cloth. Yes, my wife has them. Now that our sex life is back on track, her ‘why’ is comfort instead of the ‘stop sign’. (Been there, done that too) I still hate them though, so I found a solution: I’ll rip those holes larger so I’d have access to the naughty bits... Shredded underwear and shirts from aggressive foreplay she’ll no longer wear. 

I should also note though that I no longer pressure for sex when she wears ‘realistic’ night wear and handle rejection a ton better... in other words, I don’t give her a reason to wear stop sign clothes when she can just say ‘no’ without feeling guilty or having me get mad; no reason for her to play these subtle games.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

AFEH said:


> Shet Test.


shet test?


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so confused.


Okay. Eating smart is fueling your body. Eating stupid is punishing your body.

Acceptable description? I go with breasts. Boobs on occasion. Boobies if I'm talking to my 3yr old niece. I've been known to reference the 'over the shoulder boulder holder' as to a bra.

Did I miss something this time?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

geek down said:


> shet test?


Oh, Geek. Have you ever watched The Big Bang Theory? When someone asks Sheldon why he does something and everyone else in the room groans, "Don't ask!"?


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> Okay. Eating smart is fueling your body. Eating stupid is punishing your body.
> ...


I'm just wondering whats your socially accepted slang terminology for lady lumps.. as my whales and Mcguppies were unappealing to you..

Sorry for getting my 'tighty whities" in a bunch..

FYI... Boobs is terminology from the 50's from the 30's word bubby...which itself is a term relating to the german Bubbi which means teat. TEAT..
Bubbi is a term which can be traced back to bubos which was used during the black death epidemic to signify swelling of lymph nodes in persons that are infected with the plague.. Its terminology depicts the expansion of chest fluids in people that are on the verge of death from the bubonic plague. Booby became a derogatory term for TEATS when Lady Andrews revealed her lady lumps to seduce a man outside of her marriage...

Sounds very unappealing to me.. Boobies and boobs is actually calling those lovely lumps on your chest deseased and labeling yourself as infected with the bubonic plague..

Incidently Lady Andrews, later called lady booby was not successful in her mission to seduce an outside man.. Hence the term Boob became a term for someone that was lacking certain mental capacities.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Oh, Geek. Have you ever watched The Big Bang Theory? When someone asks Sheldon why he does something and everyone else in the room groans, "Don't ask!"?


I AM SHELDON!!! I really, really am sheldon..well with women I'm Leonard. but for all other situations, you are talking to the real life Sheldon Cooper..No one is allowed to sit in my space, called "jabba's throne" and yes, I do have a scooter...and yes.. the Empire is superior to the rebellion in every way..

So its a passive-aggressive exam that someone is giving someone else that is totally oblivious to the fact that they are being tested by someone else's 'secret', yet not so secret test just to cause a reaction that can become incendiary?? Is that about right?

like a setup to a loaded question?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Howard's the one with the scooter


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

OH YEAH!!! well, I guess I'm an amalgamation of them all...


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

geek down said:


> shet test?


Your wife was deliberately and constructively (a) trying to stop you having sex with her and (b) wounding and hurting you. Instead of using her fists to hurt you, she used psychology against you to hurt you with your emotions. A Shet Test.

It’s called a Test, because the Test is on yourself. It's a self test. That is just how much patience, tolerance, understanding, looking into childhood for problems etc. etc. do you do to discover the source of her dysfunctional behaviour?

Or do you simply lock the bedroom door, from the inside, and get a good nights sleep. And only let her in when she’s learnt to behave herself.

Shet tests are easy to spot when the abuse is physical, very difficult when it’s psychological/emotional.

See http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/49860-muck-tests.html.


Sheldon would have spotted this one from light years away, from another Galaxy even.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

AFEH said:


> Sheldon would have spotted this one from light years away, from another Galaxy even.


Sheldon is asexual. and he has no capacity to understand sexual matters, as he doesn't have a sex drive..

And if it was her way of not having sex with me, then why would I wake up to her on top of me wearing nothing but the sloth cloth and going to town?

STBXW was a question wrapped inside an enigma..


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

ItMatters said:


> Acceptable description? I go with breasts. Boobs on occasion. Boobies if I'm talking to my 3yr old niece. I've been known to reference the 'over the shoulder boulder holder' as to a bra.
> 
> Did I miss something this time?


mount neverest


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Love it, okeydokie!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

geek down said:


> Sheldon is asexual. and he has no capacity to understand sexual matters, as he doesn't have a sex drive..
> 
> And if it was her way of not having sex with me, then why would I wake up to her on top of me wearing nothing but the sloth cloth and going to town?
> 
> STBXW was a question wrapped inside an enigma..


Some are blind to these things. The sc was for you and you alone. That’s why she gave it to you at the end. She didn’t need it anymore, it was uniquely for you.

Believe me Sheldon understands behavioural modification even though he’s not into sex. Maybe you too should have bought a box of chocolates. And even he can see way past his own ego.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

AFEH said:


> Some are blind to these things. The sc was for you and you alone. That’s why she gave it to you at the end. She didn’t need it anymore, it was uniquely for you.
> 
> Believe me Sheldon understands behavioural modification even though he’s not into sex. Maybe you too should have bought a box of chocolates. And even he can see way past his own ego.


oh yeah.. chocolates.. had that fight... 'you're making me fat'..
yeah... no thank-you...

no..no sorry freud, but the sloth cloth was for her...from her and to her.. and if you think sheldon can see past his ego before someone else tips him off to it, then you my friend are missing alot of the show...

She left it because she knew it annoyed me.. same reason why she emptied the cat box on the stove and ripped up my signed first edition 'hell's angels'...probably also the reason she she smashed the antique table my great grandmother left me..

Can you understand that 'behavioral modification'?

crazy is as crazy does.. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She was just nuts! lol. Although, I'm sure you two fed off each other.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup - only "unwell" people will be with an "unwell" person... I say that for lack of a better term. No offense, Geek... I've been slowly learning this myself, (and trying escape the "victim" trap). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg - just read the rest of what you wrote! So sorry! Wonder if she's working the crazy hormones... Destroying stuff is just out of line! Wow! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Omg - just read the rest of what you wrote! So sorry! Wonder if she's working the crazy hormones... Destroying stuff is just out of line! Wow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


as for you first post....

I know I'm crazy, crazy for putting up with it for so long..

and did we feed off each other?? OH! You better believe it.. as Rodney Dangerfield would say "I was an earth sign and she was a water sign...Together we made mud...No respect..No respect at all"

I'm just happy the three furry boys didn't climb up on the stove and drop a fresh duce. even though there was enough to go around...

I still can't believe she tore up my autographed first edition...I got that from my family for graduation. Dr. Thompson would have shot her if he seen that!!


With all this talk of geeks and the big bang, here's a physics joke

A Higgs Boson particle walks into church, the priest says "HEY!! You can't come in here!!"
The particle says, "Without me, you wouldn't have mass!"
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I helped my wife pack up some of her elderly mothers things when it was time for a nursing home. We were about 30 at that the time. (wife was an extremely late and unexpected pregnancy for her mother) About a week after coming home my wife comes out of the bathroom with some nightgown I didn't immediately recognize. Then it hit me. I had seen her 70 yr old mother wearing it around the house almost every time we visited! "but it's so comfortable!....." ugh....not my style and no matter how much I can try imagining someone else next to me I'd always see her moms face before her own when I'd roll over at night. Flat out creepy....


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

AFEH would probably say that her mom was wearing it for you and thats why she gave it to your girlfriend...since he's a behavioral scientist, or social worker, or psychiatrist, or any other title that would fit..Or he just may be the reincarnation of Freud. 

anyway...that's just....just....ew...


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

It was actually a Tanyon Sturtze jersey. All three of us graduated from the same MASSACHUSETTS high school and lived in the same city..dirty ole Worcester..

Incidently Jerry Azumah was my 8th grade senior leader..

hey.. How's YOUK doing in chicago....:smthumbup::smthumbup:

Sports bra... the fort knox of booby-wear...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Okay, I know this is the Men's Clubhouse and I'm not supposed to play here, but seriously, who wears a sports bra to bed?????

SO NOT COMFY!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

clown


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Did we just turn this into another thread about knockers??  As if one wasn't fun enough! Yay!!! LoL!!

I love sports bras. They're the only kind of bra I can wear due to upper back problems... And I DETEST "Underwire". Who the hell came up with that torture device?? Fort Knox? Nah. Comfy cushioned padded room in an insane asylum? :smthumbup: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I guess it has turned into a great debate on mammalians...all because of whales and mcguppies..


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Pretty sure no guppies are mammals, dear geek.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Geeks are not nerds...so I wasn't shocked about that.

Target has some CUTE nighty stuff...low cut shirts with lace but made of sofffft cotton. With some tight yoga pants. Psh. Comfy and cute.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

But what if I want to keep shet testing my hubby? Sloth cloth and sports bras it is!!! LoL!!

Just kidding... I'm actually going to ditch my shirt and turn it into cleaning rags... This SC is for you, Geek! :smthumbup:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Pretty sure no guppies are mammals, dear geek.


not mammals...mammalians.. blazoomas, yabbos, knockers..

Whats so bad with sleeping naked?? Why do you girls need to wear something to get to sleep?? There is nothing better than waking up to a beautiful naked lady in your bed...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You talkin' to me, buckaroo?

I always sleep naked! Winter, summer, no matter. H had to get used to sleeping naked, but now he loves it.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh! I think hubby might be gay!! 

I used to, but since we moved we now live in a house where there is a huge sliding glass door that face the front... And our neighbor, AKA Mr. Fix it, has, on more than one occasion, shown up on our porch to fix something. We have a blanket that covers the top portion of the window... But it isn't long enough to cover all...

I eventually had to call the landlord he did it so much. Personally I think he was just trying to get a peep. Creeper!! So now I wear stuff to bed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

BOO!! get roman shades and take off your clothes!!!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, Yin?

For one thing, get a dog.

For another, I don't much care. If someone is so hard up that they need to peek at my naked body in bed, well, god bless 'em. I might shoot 'em if I were in a bad mood, but I sure wouldn't give up sleeping naked with my dear H for that.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> You talkin' to me, buckaroo?
> 
> I always sleep naked! Winter, summer, no matter. H had to get used to sleeping naked, but now he loves it.


I've been sleeping naked for years...and its so nice..saves on energy and laundry bills and lets you regulate your body heat better..Who am I kidding.. when I'm home I'm naked..

If he wants to peek, give him a good peek...nothing says get off my property better than a naked lady pointing a shotgun at you!!!!


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

I much prefer sleeping in nothing but a thong (my SO loves them). 

He sleeps in boxer briefs (my favorite). 

No complaints here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL! I have three dogs... They bark-warned of the neighbor, but, being nekkid in bed, (I was breast-feeding baby at that moment), I was literally stuck under the blankets until he left. He hasn't been back since I called our landlord, but I'm paranoid now. I mean really - why is he just coming into my yard and on my porch while my husband isn't home? Ugh and Ew.

I'll try sleeping nekkid tonight. It's hot here anyways. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Why is he there?? Cause your HOT, HOT, HOT!!! Thats why...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL Thanks. At least he thinks so!! *kicks hubby* :lol: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I never re-wear my pajamas without washing them so none of them stink but not many of them are particularly attractive. I told hubby that he has free reign to buy me something he'd prefer if he has a problem with it. He shrugged and said he doesn't care as long as they come off when he wants sex. I don't send any messages via my pajamas anyway. He knows I want sex when I move over from my side of the bed to his and start to cuddle. We have a king size bed so it is quite a distance (the way we like it during sleep).


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

i say, you could approach how you talk about her differently. but on another note, a woman is supposed to be feminine. and that is what a man is attracted to by the look, feel and scent of a woman. and your bed is a comfortable place for the both of you and its where you share your most private times whether it be sleeping or not. you could have just bought her a new shirt for sleeping that was just as comfortable instead of complaining about how you didnt like it when she wore it. toss it out without her knowing. haha even though it would make her mad being her comfortable shirt. nothing wrong with wearing it to bed, but if like you said was nasty and stanky as you put it....then id toss it right into the trash can.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Sooooooo.... he shouldn't talk about her breasts using slang, but it's ok to throw her "comfortable shirt" in the trash without her knowing?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Sooooooo.... he shouldn't talk about her breasts using slang, but it's ok to throw her "comfortable shirt" in the trash without her knowing?



if its playful and something he does with her and she doesnt mind, then no problem. but im just thinking as a female, no woman wants her breasts to be referred to something not so cute and weird sounding, and sure. i would have thrown it out. if its that bad why would she go to those lengths of wearing it? or maybe its not and hes just annoyed with it. i am just pointing out that he could fix it by getting her a new one as a gift. maybe she would take a hint if she knows its bothering him.

theres a compromise to be at hand here.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

SunnyT said:


> ... throw her "comfortable shirt" in the trash without her knowing?


lol... this is where I’d use the male stereotype to my advantage. I’d wash it (and other pieces I can’t stand) for her because it stinks. Lots of bleach + time ‘soaking’ and play dumb that I wouldn’t know it’d eat holes through it. I was just trying to help her out right? Then get her something comfy that I like because I felt so bad about ruining her favorite night shirt....


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

if my bf told me he didnt like what i was sleeping in because it was nasty and tattered, there would be an arguement, and id wear it to bed jsut ot piss him off. but if he kept on and on about it then i (for me...) would suggest getting me a new one or finding me something else. if you are going to complain about it fix it. i wouldnt ever want to repulse my boyfriend or make him think i was nasty just because oif a shirt. thats a simple fix. but, thats just ME!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Racer said:


> lol... this is where I’d use the male stereotype to my advantage. I’d wash it (and other pieces I can’t stand) for her because it stinks. Lots of bleach + time ‘soaking’ and play dumb that I wouldn’t know it’d eat holes through it. I was just trying to help her out right? Then get her something comfy that I like because I felt so bad about ruining her favorite night shirt....


Your male stereotype. Where on earth did you get that from? You’d wash it. What!!!

Males are not that devious. No way. They confront directly and if that doesn’t work they use boundaries of intolerance.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> if my bf told me he didnt like what i was sleeping in because it was nasty and tattered, there would be an arguement, and id wear it to bed jsut ot piss him off.


So,a guy comes to you in all honestly and you do exactly what makes him upset, JUST to piss him off...

....I'm not going to comment any further..


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

go ahead and comment. thats what people do. but it would depend on how he approached me with it. if he was demeaning me and degrading me over the shirt i would until he came to me in all honesty and talked to me about it like a normal person. does that help clarify?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hahahah if that even made sense geeezzzz... but i know what i was trying to say!


if i approach you with something i dont like that makes you mad but do it in a angry or nasty way, are you going to take it lightly and fix it? but if you came to me nicely like you said in honesty and love then no iw ouldnt wear the shirt! hope that made better sense!


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

AFEH said:


> Your male stereotype. Where on earth did you get that from? You’d wash it. What!!!
> 
> Males are not that devious. No way. They confront directly and if that doesn’t work they use boundaries of intolerance.


lol... Funny how I did my own laundry all through HS and college and when I lived on my own, but after getting married my wife told me I suck at it and did it 'wrong'. So melting her clothes with bleach would only just confirm what she already believes.. I'm an idiot. I don't mind confirming that every now and again either. 

Ah, the boundary... but he did confront on multiple occassions... When that didn't work, go ahead and inact ramifications. It's a lot more subtle than throwing out an ultimatium of divorce or a direct attack with burning them. And yes, my 'funny' was one of passive/aggressive traits. Done with enough drama about how 'ashamed' you are for melting her clothes, and you'll both know it was no accident. But since she's getting cool new jammies and underwear, my wife wouldn't push it as long as I didn't use it to sneak my way into her pants: Which is the real issue here.


----------

